

Hey, founders – before you name your startup something stupid, read this - ckelly
http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/27/hey-founders-before-you-name-your-startup-something-stupid-read-this/

======
xxxmadraxxx
Article opens with an irritatingly annoying clip-photo and "We at Survata..."

Sounds like just the place to glean some top tips on originality and sensible
naming!

